# Suggest DTH...



## nac (Apr 27, 2015)

I pretty much don't have a clue.

I really think, the cable connection we have is good enough. But my folks are insisting to buy a DTH for quite sometime. So [STRIKE]hear[/STRIKE] here goes my hunt for a DTH. We just pay Rs. 100/- and get to see a lot of channels. About 50 regional channels (including, movies, music, comedy, news), 5 English movie channel, about half a dozen Hindi, half a dozen sports, half a dozen English/finance news, 3 kids channel, around 4 or so channels like discovery, nat geo and about a dozen or so misc channels including spiritual, shopping etc... I am pretty sure, we would need to pay a lot more to get this many channels.

We have CRT TV, it's more than a decade old. I don't think if we will buy a new one in the near future. I neither have a plan nor interested in going for LED TV, but still my folks been asking to buy one. Just to keep the options open, we stick with HD version. By the way, what I would miss if I opt for SD version when watching the channels in CRT TV. I mean, would the HD box would display better quality picture than SD box even in the CRT? (I guess not).

I don't think my pockets are deep enough to buy a 4k TV (if we buy LED in future). So I guess, we can kick out 4k DTH.

The recorder seems like a good option, but how much that gonna cost me extra?

Which service provider I should look? Reliance, Sun, Airtel, TATA, Dish, Videocon (is there anybody else in this business?)

I am from South India.

Like every product, I guess buying online is little cheaper. But I have this doubt... Why a huge price difference in these listings? I guess all are same and that too from the same online portal...

Tata Sky Hd Connection With 1 Month Services Free - Buy Online @ Rs.1440/- | Snapdeal
Tata Sky HD Pack - Buy Online @ Rs.799/- | Snapdeal
Tata Sky HD Plus Pack - Buy Online @ Rs.799/- | Snapdeal

Last two don't have dish included? So the reason for less price? or Dish is included, just that it's not in the product photograph?

This  may sound stupid, but I would like to clear my doubt.  Let's say if I buy TATA now, and I want to change it to Airtel or someone else in the future. Can I change the service provider but keeping the same hardware (like we do it on gsm mobile)? or at least keep the dish and change the set top box? 

How is after sales service?

I read, when raining connection would be poor. That's bad. What's the solution here? All the service providers are like that?

I started my research. But don't know what I should look, seems like a plenty of options out there. I could use your help in narrowing down those options. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2015)

nac said:


> I really think, the cable connection we have is good enough. But my folks are insisting to buy a DTH for quite sometime. So hear goes my hunt for a DTH. We just pay Rs. 100/- and get to see a lot of channels. About 50 regional channels (including, movies, music, comedy, news), 5 English movie channel, about half a dozen Hindi, half a dozen sports, half a dozen English/finance news, 3 kids channel, around 4 or so channels like discovery, nat geo and about a dozen or so misc channels including spiritual, shopping etc... I am pretty sure, we would need to pay a lot more to get this many channels.
> 
> We have CRT TV, it's more than a decade old. I don't think if we will buy a new one in the near future. I neither have a plan nor interested in going for LED TV, but still my folks been asking to buy one. Just to keep the options open, we stick with HD version. By the way, what I would miss if I opt for SD version when watching the channels in CRT TV. I mean, would the HD box would display better quality picture than SD box even in the CRT? (I guess not).
> 
> ...



I can answer some of your questions here if not all.

Firstly yes it's true that if you want more number of channels then it makes sense to stick to local cable fellow. Also if you have Hathway connection in your area then you can buy a box from him so that you can hook up your TV for better clarity without the dish.

As per my knowledge  I don't think it really matters if you watch SD or HD on a normal CRT. I maybe wrong but I assume to differentiate the quality between SD and an HD Channel I think you need to have a decent HD TV if not Full HD TV.

I think it makes sense not to go for the 4K one currently I believe it costs much more than  SD and HD.

I currently have Airtel which is pretty decent but I have heard good things about Tata Sky as well.

Also If you want to shift to other provider then you need to sell the existing hardware and opt for the new setup. I guess you can try selling it off to someone you know. Suppose you have Airtel and want to move to Tata Sky then you can't have Tata Sky connection on your existing Airtel Dish and other recorders.

I think Airtel and Tata Sky are decent if not great when it comes to Customer Service.

Yes it's true that if the weather is not good like if it rains a lot then you my have problem with relay.
I'm not sure if they have found a solution for that yet.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2015)

Try to get connection from Hathway, has more channels and lower priced packages compared to Tata Sky which I'm having at home.


----------



## nac (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you guys 

First think tomorrow I will call Hathway and enquire.

You have covered most of it, Ajay. Thank you.

So I will stick with TATA and Airtel. Any idea about the sell listings in my first post?
That recorder option costs me around 7k (TATA), that's a lot for that feature. 



ajayritik said:


> I can answer some of your questions here if not all.
> 
> Firstly yes it's true that if you want more number of channels then it makes sense to stick to local cable fellow. Also if you have Hathway connection in your area then you can buy a box from him so that you can hook up your TV for better clarity without the dish.
> 
> ...





SaiyanGoku said:


> Try to get connection from Hathway, has more channels and lower priced packages compared to Tata Sky which I'm having at home.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2015)

You can't watch the recorded content on your PC. That's a stupid limitation even when you are using it for personal viewing. Tata Sky's toll free numbers aren't toll free anymore. And if you do want to watch HD content,

*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...x-uhd-capability-post2193691.html#post2193691



SaiyanGoku said:


> No thanks. I don't want to spend 5k just as HD access fee, then another 5k for the SD version of the channel and then another 5k for the HD version of the same stupid saas bahu tv channel. -_-
> 
> Those who are thinking of buying this thing, just know that there isn't enough 4k content. And most Indian TV channels show crap. Better to avoid it and save money.
> 
> Get a FUP free 4mbps internet and watch live actual FHD streams than watching these 480p streams upscaled to 1080p. -_-


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You can't watch the recorded content on your PC. That's a stupid limitation even when you are using it for personal viewing. Tata Sky's toll free numbers aren't toll free anymore. And if you do want to watch HD content,
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...x-uhd-capability-post2193691.html#post2193691


Bro I think you are tearing apart these guys just for the heck of it.
I think if we are watching sports channels we are good and also some of the English movie channels.
Anyways I watch mostly Sports on HD and I don't mind shelling out the extra bucks. Sometimes I may end up paying more for couple of channels on my Airtel DTH  which are almost half of the price of the regular cable that my mom has connection for her TV.
When I can invest nearly a lakh on a TV it doesn't make sense to get the regular cable connection. And Hathway is not everywhere to get a HD Receiver.
I'm pretty happy with my Airtel DTH.
Looks like you had a very bad experience with Tata Sky.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Bro I think you are tearing apart these guys just for the heck of it.
> I think if we are watching sports channels we are good and also some of the English movie channels.
> Anyways I watch mostly Sports on HD and I don't mind shelling out the extra bucks. Sometimes I may end up paying more for couple of channels on my Airtel DTH  which are almost half of the price of the regular cable that my mom has connection for her TV.
> When I can invest nearly a lakh on a TV it doesn't make sense to get the regular cable connection. And Hathway is not everywhere to get a HD Receiver.
> ...



I simply don't like the way packages are priced with Tata Sky or how they force you to buy the SD pack or pay HD access fee for all channels even if you want to watch just 3-4 HD channels only.

I'll be shifting homes after 1-2 months probably and I'm done with Tata Sky. Dad rarely gets time to watch TV and usually watches either news or cricket or whatever Indian daily soap mom is watching and paying ~600/month for those ~10 channels (which aren't HD btw, HD will cost more) isn't wise IMHO. I'll rather have a Rs 250-300/month connection from hathway while both my parent get the channels they want to watch and I don't have to worry about a particular channel being removed from subscription and made into an a-la-carte package.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 28, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]:

What I don't understand is if you have a CRT TV then what's the need of getting a DTH connection? Honestly speaking you will be paying 3X for same picture quality (because of your TV!) I don't see any logic in that. Let alone HD contents. There's no need for a 4K TV, you can get a simple and cheap 1080p television for pretty cheap nowadays!

And no, hardware will be different for all, if you want to move from Tata to something else, then you will have to ditch everything, Tata will take everything, as they are leasing all the products to you.

In any case, if you really want a DTH then go for Videocon, only for the sake of price. Hathway and all those are half baked stuffs, they are no way fully digital, period, at least the Hathway I had.

Tata Sky is the best. Best after sales support, best service, best and on par picture and sound quality with AirTel. And for the same reason they take most per month than other DTH services, that's quite normal. Videcon is the cheapest of them all, okay picture quality of SD channels, and nicely cropped HD channels (which is basically non comparable with TS and ADTV).

And yes, weather issue will be there, there is no way out of it, none. Some people say that opting for bigger sized disc helps in that but I don't have any personal experience. So to put it simply if rain and thunderstorm occurs those are unlikely your connection is gone, simple. And it won't come back until the weather becomes clear. I missed the whole Germany-France game of last year's world cup because of that and I wanted to ditch ADTV (wanted to break the disc actually), but later a lot of TS people told me that they had almost same experience, so I didn't switch. I have basically from then told myself to not depend on this at all, your point of view should be, oh there's a great game tomorrow, but oh well, lets not get the hope up as it will depend on the weather anyway.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I simply don't like the way packages are priced with Tata Sky or how they force you to buy the SD pack or pay HD access fee for all channels even if you want to watch just 3-4 HD channels only.
> 
> I'll be shifting homes after 1-2 months probably and I'm done with Tata Sky. Dad rarely gets time to watch TV and usually watches either news or cricket or whatever Indian daily soap mom is watching and paying ~600/month for those ~10 channels (which aren't HD btw, HD will cost more) isn't wise IMHO. I'll rather have a Rs 250-300/month connection from hathway while both my parent get the channels they want to watch and I don't have to worry about a particular channel being removed from subscription and made into an a-la-carte package.



I think this is going off topic but still wanted to put in my words. I personally hate those daily soaps. I know the previous generation like my mother and aunty watch it regularly. I don't like them. 

My wife asked me to take subscription for some of the south channels but I flatly refused. I currently have subscription to only Movie Channels and Sports both HD. I don't have that stupid South Channels package. I hardly watch any of the local language channels.
As a kid I was lot into the National Geographic and Discovery Channel but hardly watching it these days.
Thanks to the guy who reminded me here. Will check it out.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 28, 2015)

Consider this,
Local cable = net neutrality
DTH= airtel zero/internet.org


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

> We have CRT TV, it's more than a decade old


 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] time to upgrade it first.


----------



## nac (Apr 28, 2015)

Called Hathway, it's not even ringing. I think Hathway is not available in my town. For now I am comparing ADTV vs TATA.

Is this possible we can see some demo video (at least in their place) to see the picture quality?

This is of Airtel listing, 



> If company has pricing of Rs.1730/- for one month and u purchased activation voucher of mrp Rs. 999/- then you have to pay 1730-999= Rs 731/- to Airtel Dth engineer who has come to install dish.



Now I see the price difference between those listings. I guess it would be same for TATA listings I posted.

Both TATA and Airtel HD costs about the same, but Airtel box has an option to record (external memory). The recorder from TATA costs a lot more. Here Airtel scores.



SaiyanGoku said:


> You can't watch the recorded content on your PC. That's a stupid limitation even when you are using it for personal viewing.


I guess that's because TATA's recorder doesn't have an option to record it in external memory. Or is it same with Airtel's HD+ box too? I mean we can't watch it in PC or plug it in TV's USB (not mine).

Ajay, Since you are an ADTV subscriber, how they charge for HD? I couldn't figure out. With TATA, we have to pay 125/- per month to access HD channels. It could be just one channel in the package we subscribed or we may have all the 20+ HD channels, the HD access fee is flat 125/-.
Let's say if I opt for MY99 with English movies, would I get to see the channels in HD without paying any additional fee like we do for TATA?



ithehappy said:


> What I don't understand is if you have a CRT TV then what's the need of getting a DTH connection? Honestly speaking you will be paying 3X for same picture quality (because of your TV!) I don't see any logic in that. Let alone HD contents.
> 
> And no, hardware will be different for all, if you want to move from Tata to something else, then you will have to ditch everything, Tata will take everything, as they are leasing all the products to you.
> 
> ...



Friends of my folks are watching some spiritual channels which are not available with our local cable TV, so the reason for buying a DTH. 

Ah... So all the money we pay is for installation and registration and subscription for first month activation.
Ajay, Are you sure we can sell it to someone when we move to other service provider  

Yeah, I see that. Videocon is giving 4500/- worth free gifts for buying 1700/- worth HD box . 


Gollum said:


> Local cable = net neutrality
> DTH= airtel zero/internet.org





$hadow said:


> @nac  time to upgrade it first.


I don't fancy to buy a big fancy screen. I really think that what I have is good enough. It's already too old, eventually I have to replace at some point. Till then, I am gonna keep it.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 28, 2015)

i have airtel fuc kin tv hd.
as far as adtv hd goes. its hd quality is no2 in india. dishTV is no1.
u get star plus, movies, world and premier in dd+ audio. which is very good if you use a home theatre.
price wise if u dont watch english channels then airtel is for u.
if u watch english channels ts is for u.

why?
adtv has better and cheaper packs for hindi channels but for english, all the packs look unfair.

on the other hand, ts has the best plans for 360+125 which covers all English channels and hd.

note that hbo hits+defined are sd channels on airtel and hd on ts.
star world premiere is not a part of any pack and has to be purchased separately. same goes for hbo hits anf defined channels on both platforms.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

nac said:


> Called Hathway, it's not even ringing. I think Hathway is not available in my town. For now I am comparing ADTV vs TATA.
> 
> Is this possible we can see some demo video (at least in their place) to see the picture quality?
> 
> ...



Bro when I bought my Samsung LED TV I got some offer with Airtel DTH so I used that option.

Regarding the package. My Package costs Rs 350 per month wherein I get some of the HD Channels like Times Now, Colors  HD, Star Gold HD, Star Plus HD and Star Movies HD. I get some other channels as well which anyways I don't watch referring to both SD and HD Channels. When I log into the Airtel Site it says South Package.
In case I want to watch any cricket match say on Star Sports or Sony Six or Ten HD I take the subscription for that period.

Regarding Tata Sky I'm not sure.

Also regarding recording I was mentioned that I need to pay some money to activate that option so that I can record anything being telecast on my TV.
I'm not sure if this can be played on the PC.

What do you mean by friends of folks?
I don't remember how much money I paid upfront but I think it's for Registration and Installation. Around 2.5k maybe.

You need to get hold of some bakra if you want to sell your DTH things.

Too be honest I don't think it's really worth to hook up DTH for CRT TV.


----------



## nac (Apr 28, 2015)

Gollum said:


> as far as adtv hd goes. its hd quality is no2 in india. dishTV is no1.
> u get star plus, movies, world and premier in dd+ audio. which is very good if you use a home theatre.
> 
> adtv has better and cheaper packs for hindi channels but for english, all the packs look unfair.
> ...


Comparing each and every package/channel among service provider would be overwhelming, which I don't think I can do. I better take your word on this . Thank you. 
So with ADTV, I don't have to pay anything extra to access HD channels. That's good. 


ajayritik said:


> Regarding the package. My Package costs Rs 350 per month wherein I get some of the HD Channels like Times Now, Colors  HD, Star Gold HD, Star Plus HD and Star Movies HD. I get some other channels as well which anyways I don't watch referring to both SD and HD Channels. When I log into the Airtel Site it says South Package.
> 
> Also regarding recording I was mentioned that I need to pay some money to activate that option so that I can record anything being telecast on my TV.
> I'm not sure if this can be played on the PC.
> ...



Yeah, 30/- per month. I don't know if TS has any fee to record, but their recorder costs a lot more than Airtel's.

I mean, my parent's friends. Sorry for the confusion.

Yeah, that's what I think. But wanted to watch something which is not available with our cable network. Seems like DTH is the only option... Let's see if they are still interested when they hear how much it would cost


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 28, 2015)

don't buy hd service which is not so good now... it will take time to adopt hd... now almost all channels switching SD quality...
get FHD LED TV, whichever you want, internet smart tv, or anything else.. for FHD experience get 32 inch+ size, best size will be 40 inch... how to choose size 


*TV Size*576 resolution720108032-inch8' feet6'4'37-inch10'7'4.5'40-inch10.5'8'5'42-inch11'8'5.5'46-inch12'9'6'50-inch13'10'6.5'55-inch15'11.5'7.5'65-inch17'13'8.5'

after reading your post, don't invest anything in 2k or 4k as per budget, and it's not recommended.. but go for fhd i.e. 1080p tv whichever you decide, i bought my fhd tv 32ls4600 for 35k with offer..

and for dth, Tata sky is good, and there is no portability in DTH right now, it is in process...
with tata sky antenna you can share 4 connection.. it is helpful if building members decided to buy tata sky you can share 1 antenna with other 3, total 4... you have to pay for one antenna that only...

we are using tata sky, with 3 other members, and we recharge 500 rs monthly, so it's distributed as 125 per person... service is good... on-line customer care support, and technical problem solving, everything can be done online... I think it's good DTH and should be in your best DTH list always..


----------



## nac (Apr 28, 2015)

Yesterday, I was thinking if I can pick one regional pack and few from ala carte and that would be much cheaper. But it seems like I can't do that. I have to pick a base pack to pick regional pack. If I opt for ala carte, then I can't pick any add ons or regional pack and I have to pick 150/- (or 165/-) worth ala carte. So even if I just want only one channel, I can't get it. "Pay only for what you watch" is total bullshit then.


amit.tiger12 said:


> and for dth, Tata sky is good, and there is no portability in DTH right now, it is in process...
> with tata sky antenna you can share 4 connection.. it is helpful if  building members decided to buy tata sky you can share 1 antenna with  other 3, total 4... you have to pay for one antenna that only...
> 
> we are using tata sky, with 3 other members, and we recharge 500 rs  monthly, so it's distributed as 125 per person... service is good...  on-line customer care support, and technical problem solving, everything  can be done online... I think it's good DTH and should be in your best  DTH list always..



I read about that multi tv connection. But I understood different,  it was more like xxx amount per month for additional TV rather than  sharing monthly subscription four way.

Thanks for the TV buying guide. I will sure look into it when buying. Just my opinion, the numbers in tables are so high and pushing us to buy a bigger one. We have a 24" (I think) CRT TV and we watch it from more than 16' distance (not always). If I got to go by the table, I have to break the bank.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 28, 2015)

al a carte is cheapest in dishtv.
airtel has started my plan 99 and 175
where you get sd channels at that cost.
with 99 you have to choose one add on pack
with 175 u get one free regional pack.
these are the cheapest packs and great value for money.
sadly it's not for hd
they assume that u have deep pockets of u but hd connection

for multi tv. you get base pack of main connection at 250hd and 200sd
any add on on main TV is not carried over and you have to pay supposedly for it.
recharge for all child accounts is paid through the main account.

ts watermark is the lightest
airtel is quite prominent but is translucent
dishtv is quite opaque
reliance is the worst

recorded TV on adtv is encrypted and cannot be watched on pc
its in .str format where every video is just one for on the flash drive.
one English hd movie is about 4gb in size including adverts.

you cannot record one program and watch another in adtv recorder.
i think in ts you can do both. med to confirm.
ts does not allow you to change your base package online.
in adtv you can do anything. even unsubscribe to a pack that you got 5 days back.
you cannot do that in ts.
catch?
adtv will deduct the money upfront for any new pack/channel you apply for.
if you remove it, your money is not refunded. airtel makes money. crooks.

never get hd rest of India package. the packs are all above inr500 and choices are very less.

ts onsite service is very bad. they don't work on Sunday and don't come onsite in time and make lame excuses.

adtv has many agents and they they on Sundays too.
onsite service is quick.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

^ Correction: You can add/remove/change any package online on TS


----------



## nac (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow!!! Gollum That's informative. Thank you. *fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/190/6/8/Thank_You_Very_Much_Sign_by_Mirz123.gif
ADTV have that "Watch one record one" feature, but in 5000/- box. Don't know about the 1800/- box if it have that feature or not.



SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Correction: You can ad/remove/change any package online on TS


Thank you, Sai


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

nac said:


> Wow!!! Gollum That's informative. Thank you. *fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/190/6/8/Thank_You_Very_Much_Sign_by_Mirz123.gif
> ADTV have that "Watch one record one" feature, but in 5000/- box. Don't know about the 1800/- box if it have that feature or not.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Sai



The lower priced box may have the USB port but they usually disable it IIRC. 

And its Saiyan Goku


----------



## Gollum (Apr 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Correction: You can add/remove/change any package online on TS



I had the a la carte pack and could not opt for changing the base pack online
so had to call them - they said they will change but did not
then I had to opt for CHat and the chat team did it immediately.
Maybe once you are on base pack you can change. Thanks.

FYI I have exp with TS and ADTV and DishTV
Dish tv stb can be used to watch FTA channels.


----------

